# Help With Tank Design?



## Sub1117 (Oct 3, 2014)

Hey this is my first time setting up a tank with a serious design, but I think I need help setting up the focal point and flow of the layout.

This is what I have so far 3 weeks in.










I'm planning on buying more substrate to add more depth, but I mainly need ideas for the hardscape.
Space is pretty limited for the tank is 24x12x20 (25 Gallon)

All ideas and feedback is needed/appreciated  thanks


----------



## aquariumlover10 (Oct 15, 2014)

What about a piece of wood and then a small rock structure for the hardscape.


----------



## pandragon (Jul 10, 2014)

My eye tends to focus in the empty space in the little circle created under the lower side of the wood, just off center. I can't think of any suggestions to change it, as there are many depending on what you are going for. I don't know if others get drawn to that point or if it is just me.

It really doesn't look bad, and who knows what it will look like after the plants grow more and you trim things to really sculpt the look. I am still getting used to trimming the plants to look right, they start out bushy, get tall, I trim, then they don't look how they did before they grow more.


----------



## Stephenong0288 (Nov 3, 2014)

Nice set up


----------



## aquariumlover10 (Oct 15, 2014)

Oh oh, some aponogetons.


----------



## cstmg8 (Sep 14, 2014)

Looks good, I'd suggest moving the rear middleish plants (cabomba?) Forward, and placing something that will grow the full height of the tank. Only other suggestion would be to move the driftwood forward a bit (diagonally) or getting a slightly larger piece for more prominence. This piece will be overtaken when the tank grows in, at its current position.
I'm no pro.


----------

